
The Colorado Mystery Drones Weren’t Real - CPLX
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xv3/the-colorado-mystery-drones-werent-real
======
JohnFen
Well, at least it wasn't flying saucers this time.

~~~
drad
that's just what they want you to think

